# UKC show pictures



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

At the Hotel with Cassandra her dogs and my crew we had a good system 
Cassandra's dogs this is Serena








Venus








Dempsey








My kids
































At the show
















With the Rally judge and my new titled RO1 Pitties!!









Down, stay, lol









Siren with her ribbons

















Tempest 

















Trinity and her high in Trial win









Then it started to rain so I could not get the rest of the dogs

Our kennel took home over 50 ribbons and one High in Trail go PITTIES!

















9 dogs, 1 cargo van, and 9 hours to drive! lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

nice looking group looks like a sucessful :clap:


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That 2nd pic of Temp. With her ribbons is fabulous! Great pics.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome work Lisa !!! Congrats on everything !!!!


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats to you and your crew


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats Lisa what a great job  Thats awesome I just knew your girls would make you proud


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

omg Dempsey is such a nice looking dog. ohh and congrats


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

good pics looks like a lot of work


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh if you didn't read the other thread with how they did....

Siren took Best of winners in the one conformation show I entered with her for 35 pts towards her CH.
Then she earned her UCD and RO1 that weekend and qualified in both agility runs with a 1 and 4th. In Obed she earned two 2nd places and one 4th. In rally two 2nd places. With Siren's conformation wins she took a total dog award.

Trinity earned her UCD and RO1 titles. She took a 2rd and high in trail with first in one of the rally shows. 

Tempest earned her RO1 title and took a 4th place she also qualified in her 2 agility runs and one was a 4th place.

Crush earned her RO1 and did very well for my little puppy! She also took Best of winners one show, a reserve in winners, and 3 first places for a total of 55 pts towards her CH.

Monsoon was entered just in conformation and took 3 best males for 75pts towards his CH's.

Justice took one CH win and a reverie all weekend in conformation.

The dogs did great and we had a blast!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lisa I love the photos, thank you for sharing them with us ! Congrats on the wins too, so your pack does get along because I cannot imagine dogs crated that close to each other without freaking out haha. Are you growing your hair long? =)


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats on all the titles and showings!I commend you for all the hard work you put into these dogs.I'd like to think if my life was just a little different then I could do it toh well,maybe in my next life.

And I LOVE Venus!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

good job and great pics! congrats to all...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats great job! Siren is looking great!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Great Pictures!! Congrats on everyone  Love the hotel room!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

The crew looks great Lisa. Keep up the good work I love Tempest, sorry had to through that in there bye!


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

Awww, congrats!!! Your dogs are sooo beautiful.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Tempest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How dare me miss this thread...

Ah! Girl i LOVE your hair!
These pics are my ultimate fav


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Awsome!! Dogs look great


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow you guys did great, good job! Looks like you had fun too


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Nicely done! Huge Congrats on all the wins!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lisa, I didn't post on here, but told you in chat the other night.. the crew looks awesome, and you look awesome!! Great job all the way around!! Keep up the great work!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments but I was so tried and sweaty when we took those pictures but again thanks for the kind words. My hair also looks better when I am not so sweaty! OMG it was like 102 in Denver that day with humidity, I thought I was going to DIE to one point! lol


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats on your placements!

Has Monsoon been shown before in UKC - I thought he had. Congrats on getting the 3 majors if he hasn't. The majors, though. Those can be the pain with the slim competition at some of the shows these days.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Thanks for the compliments but I was so tired and sweaty when we took those pictures but again thanks for the kind words. My hair also looks better when I am not so sweaty! OMG it was like 102 in Denver that day with humidity, I thought I was going to DIE to one point! lol


Haha! Its still cute! 
Gawsh i can just imagine that heat. When we lived in Maricopa Arizona in 07 we had a heat streak for 3 months straight, lol


----------

